# Secador de pelo trabaja  mal



## mago_9546 (May 24, 2008)

¿Como podria reducir la temperatura de salida en un secador de pelo sin cambiar las resistencia.
El aparato emplea un motor de 24 v continua y un rectificador puente por medio de cuatro diodos.  Tres resistencias que son las que se ponen incandescentes para calentar el aire del ventilador.
Para conseguir los 24 V que se aplican al rectificador, utiliza una de las resistencias en serie con unos de los terminales de red, las otras dos van montadas en paralelo con la red y se pueden anular con un pulsador.

El problema es que en cualquiera de las dos velocidades, la temperatura es muy alta, llegando a quemar. He revisado todo el circuito y todo parece normal, por lo que he deducido que se trata de un defecto del circuito.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 24, 2008)

Muchos secadores como el que describes poseen un pequeño bimetalico que regula la temperatura de las resistencias, busca a ver si lo tiene, si es asi posiblemente esten pegados los contactos, en ese caso los separas y los limpias.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 24, 2008)

verifica tambien que el secador este limpio, yo he visto algunos que de tanta suciedad que tienen crean un autentico tapon que no deja circular el aire. 
Al disminuir el caudal de aire la temperatura aumenta.


----------



## electrodan (May 24, 2008)

Se podría montar un potenciómetro en serie con la resistencia (calentadora).


----------



## mago_9546 (May 24, 2008)

Gracias por vuestra respuesta a "fogonazo" y "pepechip".
Efectivamente tiene en serie con uno de los hilos de alimentación un componente, yo le he llamado "termoprotector" y he pensado que su cometido, es abrir el circuito en el caso de averia del motor, para que no salga ardiendo, no se si tendra alguna otra utilidad.
Ha simple vista parece que esta bien, los contactos no estan pegados.
El esquema es mas o menos este que pongo aquí.
De momento, he desconectado una de las dos resistencias para ver si vaja la temperatura algo, aunque me gustaria averiguar si hay algun otro medio que sea factible.
Saludos y gracias.

Ya lo he intentado, lo de la resistencia variable en serie y tambien fijas pero la que no se quema, abre completamenta el circuito. Pienso que a lo mejor habria que calcular su valor. Algo que no se hacer.
Gracias de todos modos "electrodan"
Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (May 24, 2008)

Hola, mirando el esquema ...creo que las dos resistencias tienen que ir al lado positivo del diodo para que en la segunda postura reciban las dos la mitad del ciclo, lo que produce la mitad de calor

Un saludo


----------



## javielchispas (May 24, 2008)

Cuando revisando un secador o una pistola de calor me pasaba eso, era que el motor andaba tocado y funcionaba a menos velocidad de la normal, por lo que el flujo de aire era menor y por lo tanto más caliente.

Saludos.


----------



## mago_9546 (May 29, 2008)

Bueno....dicen que a grandes males, grandes remedios.
Al final, y como ninguna de las maiobras anteriores dieron resultado, he obstado por anular una de las resistencias y así bajar la temperatura.

Me habria gustado conocer el motivo del defecto o averia, pero en fin...
Doy las gracias, a todos los que han intentado ayudar aportando ideas.

Saludos, y hasta pronto.


----------



## El nombre (May 29, 2008)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Se podría montar un potenciómetro en serie con la resistencia (calentadora).


Igual el potenciómetro es más grande que el secador.
Una forma rápida, comoda y segura de reducir el  calor en un 50% es colocando un semiconductor apropiado en serie con la Resistenica que se encarga de producir el calor


----------



## asmb10 (Jul 2, 2009)

Un secador de pelo tiene dos velocidades, segun la posicion de calor que se use.
Pues en el mio, la velocidad del ventilador es siempre la maxima, aun en posicion de aire tibio, que sale casi frio, debido a que usa el mismo caudal de aire independientemente que use la mitad de las resistencias o todas.
¿Como se consigue bajar la velocidad del ventilador cuando funciona a la mitad de potencia (aire tibio)?
El motorcito del ventilador ¿es de c alterna ó c contínua? ¿de cuantos volts?
Gracias.


----------



## jorger (Jul 2, 2009)

Pues el motor de un secador de pelo ronda las 6.000 rpm,dependiendo del tamaño del motor.
Motor mas grande = menos velocidad.
Motor más pequeño = más velocidad.
Los motores estos funcionan a 12 o 24volts,pero les hacen un apaño (sin transformador,tienen un componente algo extraño que desconozco) para que funcionen a 220 volts de la red.Son de corriente contínua
Esos sí,no les puedes exigir mucha fuerza porque no están diseñados para eso

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 2, 2009)

La verdad es que yo de ti no andaria modificando el secador....
...que luego el apaño se cala, se sobrecalientan las resistencias y incendio al canto.


----------



## fernandoae (Jul 2, 2009)

Para evitar eso está el TERMOSTATO!


----------



## fernandob (Jul 3, 2009)

el motor toma tension de la R.

si la miras bien veras quela R tiene uan derivacion, hacen un divisor de tension.

.

por otro lado el tema de la potencia se maneja con un diodo en la tecla.

desarma / destruye y aprende


----------



## llui7 (Jul 4, 2009)

tal como bien dicen, se trata de un motor universal que trabaja en contínua. he abierto un secador y en este caso le apañan la continua con un puente de Wheatstone. Parece algo cutre pero te ahorras el peso de un transformador, y funciona 
por lo de la modificación del secador, si no lo lleva, podrías ponerle algún tipo de protección, con algo tan simple como una ptc regulada para que cuando se caliente lo suficiente corte el circuito.
saludos!


----------



## asmb10 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gracias a todos por contestar!
Mi idea es que salga la menor cantidad de aire posible, sin que se desconecten por recalentamiento las resistencias, por supuesto. La misma inquietud la tengo aplicada a un caloventilador: bajar un poco la velocidad del motor para que el aire salga mas caliente (y menor ruido).
Pero mi pregunta concreta es ¿como se logra reducir un poco las rpm del ventilador?
¿Mediante resistencias? ¿como se conectan? ¿en serie o paralelo con el motor? ¿de que valores?
¿Mediante diodos? ¿que tipo de diodos? ¿puente de Wheatstone?
Espero no aburrirlos.
Gracias a todos!


----------



## llui7 (Jul 6, 2009)

hombre, nunca lo he hecho, pero si el motor trabaja con variaciones de intensidad, montaría un potenciómetro en serie para limitar la corriente, si en cambio trabaja con variaciones de voltaje lo montaría como divisor de tensión... a ver si hay alguien que te resuelva el problema =)


----------



## asmb10 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hola llui7!
De que valor sería el potenciometro en serie?
De que valor sería montado como divisor de tension?
Gracias...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 9, 2009)

non complicarum--largo vivirum.

tapa un poco la entrada de aire y logras el mismo efecto : menor flujo de aire.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 9, 2009)

asmb10 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por contestar!
> Mi idea es que salga la menor cantidad de aire posible, sin que se desconecten por recalentamiento las resistencias, por supuesto. La misma inquietud la tengo aplicada a un caloventilador: bajar un poco la velocidad del motor para que el aire salga mas caliente (y menor ruido).
> Pero mi pregunta concreta es ¿como se logra reducir un poco las rpm del ventilador?
> ¿Mediante resistencias? ¿como se conectan? ¿en serie o paralelo con el motor? ¿de que valores?
> ...



Te diría triac y potenciómetro, pero me parece mucha cosa para un secador no?


----------



## Josefe17 (Jun 7, 2010)

Mi secador de pelo profesional lleva 2 velocidades y 3 temperaturas. Para ello los interruptores que llevan son especiales. Tienen una entrada y dos salidas acumulativas: en cero no hay tensión en salida 1 ni 2, en 1 sólo en 1 y en la posición 2 en 1 y 2. Mediante el interruptor S2 seleccionamos la temperatura, en 0 frío, en 1 caliente (conecta R1) y en 2 muy caliente (R1 y R2). La velocidad la determina el interruptor S1, en 0 todo apagado, en 1 velocidad y temperatura medias y en 2 velodida y temperatura máximas. Esto se realiza mediante un diodo conectado en serie entre los receptores (conmutador S2 y motor), de tal modo que la atenuación se consigue filtrando el semiciclo negativo de la corriente que llega, reduciendo la eficaz a la mitad, tanto para el motor como para las resistencias. En la posición 2, se puentea el diodo llegando el valor eficaz a sus picos. Por esto se puede decir que el motor de un secador es universal y de 220 V en este caso. Otros secadores atenúan con la resistencia, pero el motor suele ser universal, principalmente en los bitensión, por lo que generalmente suelde tener un valor de tensión con el que el motor trabaje a tensión de red, sin atenuar.

Como información a título divulgativo.
Josefe17


----------



## thenot (May 2, 2015)

Hola amigos,
tengo un secador de pelo de 2 velocidades, pero la velocidad 1 solo se calienta el nicrom y el ventilador no funciona. Y la velocidad 2 el nicrom se calienta al doble como debe pero el ventilador funciona como a velocidad 1. Para la velocidad 1 la corriente pasa a traves de 1 diodo y asi entregar solo 110 volts. En velocidad 2 pasa directo a 220. Medi todos los componentes y todos me marcan bien. Cambie algunos pero las mediciones marcan todas impecable. Interruptor, diodos, resitencias y condensadores todo ando ok. Pero no funciona como debe.
Adjunto diagrama. Del diagrama probe. En vel1 entran 110 volts. En vel2 entran 220v por lo tanto descarto interruptor Y primer diodo. Todos los componentes marcan bien en multimetro. Cambie condensador del motor y del puente de diodos. Diodos marcan bien en multimetro. El motor lo saque y probe. Funciona desde los 3 voltios y en 12 voltios funciona a la velocidad que deberia andar a vel2 por lo tanto descarto. No probe que voltaje le llegaba al motor ya que no halle como hacerlo sin quemarme ni quedar pegado a 220 :-D no cambie ningun componente de la entrada osea resistencia ni capacitor pero marcan bien en multimetro y se ven a vista bien. No habia ningun alambre tocandose entre las vueltas del nicrom.
Asi que ni idea ya que podra ser. No agregue que tiene un componente que desconecta todo al calentarse mucho ya que supongo solo es como un interruptor y funciona ok.
Saludos y espero vuestros comentarios.


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

La pregunta que surge, es...

Esa falla...¿Es algo que se produjo ahora, o es un secador nuevo, y ya venía con ella?
Si fuera el segundo caso, hay un error en el armado.
Pero para eso está la garantía.

Por otra parte, *es necesario saber que tensión le llega al motor.*
Porque aparenta ser esa, la razón de la falla.
Y si así fuera, con conectar el puente a mitad de la distancia del comienzo de la resistencia, tendrías mayor tensión en el motor.


----------



## thenot (May 2, 2015)

es un secador ya con unos años encima. Y lo que se me olvido decir es que al golpearlo a veces funciona como corresponde, pero al rato vuelve a lo mismo. pero como digo descarto que sea interruptor o alguna mala conexión, revise todo 1000 veces. Re-aprete conexiones del nicrom, abri el interruptor lo limpie, revise y testie y todo ok. Lo único que me falta es cambiar el puente de diodos (revise con el multimetro todos los diodos y están ok) y la resistencia y condensador de la entrada que no se para que sirven, pero que medidos en multimetro estan ok y el termostato ¿? que no se como saber que este bueno, si circula corriente frio y corta cuando se calienta mucho supongo esta bueno. ¿?
y pensé hacer eso, pero si trabajaba como corresponde (como cuando lo golpeo) tendría demasiada tensión al motor y hasta ahí llegaría todo..
Mañana subo unas fotos del secador.
PD: no faltara quien piense que mejor compre otro, pero no me gusta botar cosas que aun se puedan reparar, no tanto por lo económico, sino por lo que aprendo reparándolo y ademas dejarlos útil nuevamente obviamente.

Saludos


----------



## juanma2468 (May 2, 2015)

El tendrias que tratar de ver la tension que le llega al motor. Prueba de cambiar el puente rectificador, y cuando lo pruebes levanta los capacitores que estan en paralelo con el motor para descartar capacitores defectuosos.


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2015)

Te fijaste que el motor gire con la mano "suelto" En ese tipo de secadores el motor se suele alimentar a traves de lar resistncia y para cambio de potencia suelen tener un diodo, por lo que contas, tensión pasa a la Resistncia
Si el motor no gira, es poqeu los bujes estan secos... y el colector debe estar bastante sucito...


----------



## thenot (May 2, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> El tendrias que tratar de ver la tension que le llega al motor. Prueba de cambiar el puente rectificador, y cuando lo pruebes levanta los capacitores que estan en paralelo con el motor para descartar capacitores defectuosos.


 los capacitores Marcaban bien. Ademas los cambie y nada.





pandacba dijo:


> Te fijaste que el motor gire con la mano "suelto" En ese tipo de secadores el motor se suele alimentar a traves de lar resistncia y para cambio de potencia suelen tener un diodo, por lo que contas, tensión pasa a la Resistncia
> Si el motor no gira, es poqeu los bujes estan secos... y el colector debe estar bastante sucito...



El motor esta ok. gira desde 3 volts. Lo limpie con wd40 de todas formas y  gira suavr sin problemas


----------



## juanma2468 (May 2, 2015)

El wd40 no sirve para lubricar, es un desplazador de agua/humedad (WD = water displacement), lo cual al poco tiempo se reseca las piezas bañadas por wd40. lo ideal es un aceite fino para maquina. 
Por los sintomas que mencionas es como si al motor le llegara una tension baja. Prueba de tratar de medir lo que le llega soldando o atando unos cables a los extremos del motor para poder enganchar las puntas del tester.


----------



## yosimiro (May 2, 2015)

Por lo que dices, *"pero si trabajaba como corresponde (como cuando lo golpeo)"*se intuye, que *tienes un falso contacto entre el borne del motor, y la resistencia.*

Debieras probar rehacer esa unión(mejor soldando, que empalmando nada más).
Verifica los 2 extremos del cable, la unión con la resistencia, y la entrada al motor.

No estaría mal revisar lo mismo hacia el puente.

Y respecto de este, no vendría mal probar con uno nuevo.

En cuanto al aceite WD(*W*ater *D*isplacement) *Es muy cierto lo que te han dicho.*

Una vez solucionado el desperfecto eléctrico, limpia bien los bujes y el eje, y aplícale el aceite que corresponda.


Ahora que lo pienso bién, debes tener también, *un problema de bujes desgastados.*

En ese caso, y si no quieres cambiarlos, o no los consigues, podrías darle al eje, una única vuelta de teflón de fontanería,  para llenar el espacio de sobra, entre este y el buje, así el eje, no "baila".


----------



## pandacba (May 2, 2015)

Comprobaste que trabaja del moto que te comente? poque es extraño si eta en serie que prendan las resistencias y no ande el motor,


----------



## Bleny (May 2, 2015)

Mira dentro del nicrom tiene como una protector térmico que se desconecta con el exceso calor, que haga mal contacto por que este oxidado, y no llegue la tensión necesaria para el motor


----------



## Moti (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Tengo un secador de mano que posee 2 velocidades de aire caliente y una de frío. Pues bien, solo funciona la primera de caliente. Le pongo la 2ª velocidad y va igual a la primera y le pongo la función frío y sigue calentando. He comprobado el condensador y esta bien. Los dos diodos los he probado y aunque no entiendo mucho del tema me dan 420 en la prueba de diodo del tester y si invierto las patillas no hay lectura, sería así no?? 

Lo único q*ue *me queda es el electrolitico que hay metido dentro de las resistencias, q*ue * no tiene mala pinta y el interruptor que parece tener algo gastados y sucios los contactos. Gracias a todos de antemano!!

Un saludo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 4, 2015)

Buenas.
Un electrolítico dentro de las resistencias  .
Podría ser una resistencia abierta, un fusible térmico, el termostato o condensadores cerámicos.
Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Jul 4, 2015)

Hola Moti:

Eso tiene toda la pinta de los contactos del conmutador desplazados por desgaste o por tropiezo y posterior forzamiento un poco.

Desmonta el conmutador ( Lo que llamas interruptor ) y comprueba que las chapas o tiras de los contactos estén en su sitio.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## Moti (Jul 5, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Hola Moti:
> 
> Eso tiene toda la pinta de los contactos del conmutador desplazados por desgaste o por tropiezo y posterior forzamiento un poco.
> 
> ...


 
Muchas gracias. Yo t*am*b*ien* había pensado en un principio, pero esa pieza no se puede abrir, es de una pieza, a no ser q*ue* haya alguna forma q*ue* desconozco?? Por cierto de eso hay recambio o se puede arreglar ??


----------



## edwardjoanmedina (Ago 5, 2016)

Foro de electrónica estoy reparando un secador de pelo marca Oster al  cual se le daño y se quemó el fusible térmico SRFB0B de G 4 Amper Tf 1520, sé que se dañó porque le medí continuidad con un tester y no sonaba el pito que indica que hay continuidad, en estos momentos no tengo los recursos para comprar otro de nuevo. La tensión que tiene el secador de pelo es de 125 VAC y la potencia es de 1500 watts. Por tanto la corriente que consume es de 12 Amper.

Tengo una plancha a vapor  de ropa  oster  en mal estado de modelo 4034-014 Safety glide de 120Voltios y 1200 W , la cual, tiene un fusible térmico en buen estado, el problema es que se le borraron los valores y modelo del fusible térmico que lleva. La pregunta ¿el fusible que posee esta plancha a vapor le servirá al secador de pelo que estoy reparando?. Deduzco que si la plancha tiene una tensión de 120 voltios y una potencia de 1200 watts, consume una corriente de 10 Amper. Pero como la plancha tiene un circuito en pcb con un transistor, un  integrado, condensador, un relé. La corriente que debe indicar el fusible térmico debe ser diferente a la que consume en total la plancha a vapor.    

Por los datos que les proporcione pienso que el fusible térmico de la plancha a vapor debe ser de menor amperaje que el de la secadora de pelo oster. Les tome una foto a los fusibles térmicos, el fusible térmico que tiene la plancha es el que tiene una raya roja al principio de dicho fusible térmico. Ultima pregunta ¿qué otra falla puede originar que se dañe o queme el fusible térmico de la secadora de pelo o cabello?


----------



## orlamarilla (Ago 5, 2016)

Hola generalmente el fusible de las planchas es de 240º y 10A


----------



## fen2006 (Ago 5, 2016)

eso te sirve sin problema.


----------



## SPR (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola a toda la comunidad. Antes de seguir me disculpo si al abrir este post infrinjo alguna norma del foro por ser nuevo en el mismo.
Ahora, mi problema es que quiero reparar una secadora de cabello (o pelo) la cual no arroja aire caliente; ya la abrí y desmonte el motor, todo parece estar en orden a excepción de un cable que esta sin conexión y creo que también se encuentra quemado. Según lo que sé de las secadoras (que no es mucho) estas, tienen dos dispositivos de seguridad que evitan el exceso de temperaturas, el bimetálico y un fusible, de los cuales la secadora que tengo solo tiene el bimetálico, no sé si ese sea el problema o cual otro. Les anexo fotos de la secadora (la marca es pluma 5400).
Desde ya, gracias por tomarse las molestias de leerme. Excelente día a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2018)

verifica la llave si conmuta, luego el bimetálico y por último que la resistencia no este cortada


----------



## SPR (Ene 6, 2018)

Hola antes que todo gracias por tomarte la molestia de contestar; los interruptores se encuentran en bue estado y las resistencias de igual forma; Ahora para el bimetálico no se como verificarlo, podrias decirme como, por favor.


----------



## zonosfera (Ene 6, 2018)

Fíjate si en frio, hay continuidad entre sus contactos... generalmente al llegar a su temperatura de disparo, esto se abren... checa eso...

Saludos...


----------



## SPR (Ene 11, 2018)

Una disculpa por no poder comunicarme antes con ustedes, pero tuve unos problemas personales, ya cheque la continuidad de las terminales del bimetalico y no hay continuidad entre ellas, ¿Qué más es lo que podria revisar? saludos.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 11, 2018)

imagino lo probaste frio, si es así esta dañado el bimetalico, chaoooo


----------



## SPR (Ene 13, 2018)

Hola de nuevo; no estoy seguro si con "probar en frio" se refieren a solo revisar la continuidad sin conectar la secadora ya que así es como revise, si se refieren a otra forma, les agradecería mucho que me explicaran por favor y gracias por tomarse el tiempo y las molestias de leerme y ayudar. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2018)

El bimetalico  "en frio" , eso es frio de tempèratura y con el secador desconectado , debe dar continuidad con el tester.


----------



## SPR (Ene 13, 2018)

Hola, no quería volver a responder hasta no estar del todo seguro, revise la continuidad con otros 2 multímetros (testers) y resulta que en frio si presenta continuidad en el bimetálico, si ese no es el problema entonces, ¿Qué otra parte debería revisar? gracias.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 13, 2018)

Y yo me digo.... "si tiene bimetal (que está bien), tiene un cable suelto y no tiene fusible térmico (el primero que veo sin el), ¿por qué será que no funcione?"

Esa especie de brida metálica, donde está el cable suelto, ¿tiene conexión con la resistencia o algo?
Revisando toda la resistencia ¿no se ve ninguna punta libre o cortada?
El secador ¿estaba funcionando y se averió? ¿o llegó así?

Saludos.


----------



## SPR (Ene 17, 2018)

Hola, la brida metálica a la que te refieres no se conecta a nada, solo esta para sostener ese cable, en la foto lo saque para que pudiera percibirse mejor, las resistencias no están cortadas ni dañadas, ahora en lo que respecta a la secadora en general, si funcionaba perfectamente, simplemente de buenas a primeras dejo de calentar (arrojar aire caliente). Gracias por tu tiempo y tu respuesta. Saludo a todos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 17, 2018)

El esquema es muy simple, es solo una resistencia y un interruptor, si no calienta en algún punto algo esta cortado o no hace contacto por eso el circuito no cierra y no calienta, verifica con el enchufe y el tester continuidad en ambos extremos de la resistencia(con el swich correspondiente activado)
Por lo general la tensión el swich de calor la toma del swich del motor, para evitar que se encienda la resistencia con el motor parado y su inevitable destrucción


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2018)

Y ............ el cable rojo se ve muy gordo, ¿no será una funda con fusible térmico dentro?-
¿Es posible que del agujero superior saliera un cable hacia el "cable" rojo?


----------



## SPR (Ene 25, 2018)

Hola a todos, les agradezco sus comentarios y aportes para ayudarme a resolver este problemilla que ya he podido resolver, resulta ser que después de revisar todo el circuito de las resistencias y los conmutadores y le bimetálico y al no encontrar problemas en ellos me pase al motor y resulto ser que los carbones (escobillas) ya se habían terminado, es decir ya no las tenía, así que le coloque unas nuevas y volvió a calentar normalmente.

Una vez más les agradezco su tiempo y paciencia.

Solo tengo otra duda y les agradecería aún más si me la pudieran resolver, si en este casi el bimetálico hubiese estado dañado, que solución pudiera haberle dado (además de un puenteo).
Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 25, 2018)

Un fusible térmico


----------



## goldm (Oct 27, 2018)

Hola, cómo están, si alguien me puede ayudar... abrí mi secador de cabello Ga.ma Ceramic Ion para limpiarlo por dentro y armándolo nuevamente vi un cable blanco suelto que viene de la plaqueta, que a su vez tiene un conector creo con el nombre de “ion”. Creería que estuvo suelto desde el inicio, como si fuera un cable a tierra pero ante la duda les pregunto si va conectado a alguna parte. Agradezco la ayuda y el conocimiento que me puedan dar. Saludos a todos!


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Nov 1, 2018)

Ese cable ira suelto, genera los iones al aire


----------



## goldm (Nov 1, 2018)

Gracias, me dí cuenta, lo terminé de armar y lo probé andando perfecto, gracias por la respuesta.  Slds!


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

Quisiera saber como corresponde proceder ante esta falla(cable cortado . considerando los peligros a electrocucion


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2018)

Cambiar el cable completo !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cambiar el cable completo !


Observando las reglas del _"Arte eléctrico"_ *¡ Prolijidad !*

Un protector contra dobleces de cables en ángulos vivos no vendría nada mal


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2018)

Y además enseñar a no enroscar el cable a lo bestezuela !


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y además enseñar a no enroscar el cable a lo bestezuela !


Esa es una tarea ímproba.
Ni siquiera la "Siquerida" aprendió a enrollar correctamente los cables luego de varias décadas de soportarme  rompiéndole la paciencia con eso.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

tnego el cable completo. pero como lo reemplazo? Sirve unirlo con estaño?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2018)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> tnego el cable completo. pero como lo reemplazo? Sirve unirlo con estaño?



Si tienes cuidado se puede unir.
*Descarta* unos *5Cm* del cable ya que si se cortó, esa sección se encuentra también comprometida (Fatigada) y si la empleas durará poco.
*NO *lo empalmes, quita el cable cortado desde el interior del secador.
Trata de rescatar el pasa-cables que se ve en esta imagen y pasa por dentro el resto del cable sano lleva el cable al interruptor y a la otra conexión.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

pregunta. que es esta cosa bajo plastico? la conexion del cable alimentador llega uno hasta aca que es el celeste pero esta muy apretado para sacarlo. creo necesitar cortar el palstico pero me parece que funciona como conexion entre el cable aluimentador y el circuito del secador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2018)

Ese conector si lo apretás con la pinza en sentido opuesto al que fue apretado , puede retirarse y reutilizarse


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

llevo 10 minutos haciendo contacto al estaño del circuito con el cautin y aun no se derrite el estaño. Alguna tactica algun secreto por ahi para que se derrita esto? no se por que aun no lo hace debio ahce mucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 23, 2018)

YO opino que cualquier tarea relacionada con la tension de linea deberia ser dejada a alguien con experiencia en la misma. Marcelo Bravo no parece tener esa experiencia, y tal como vamos dudo que siga en el foro y en este mundo por mucho tiempo mas.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

estoy de acuerdo con mi ignorancia, pero planeo seguir aprendiendo. Como logro derretir esta cosa=?


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 23, 2018)

Lo que comento Dosmetros hace referencia a que crimpees ese cable en vez de soldarlo, el otro cable parece ser que si va soldado, necesitas una pistola de dos calores o un cautin de mas potencia con punta ancha


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

bajo que nombre tengo que buscar para comprar ese tipo de cautin?


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2018)

MMMMMMMM, creo que el problema es el estaño, de que tipo estas utilizando?
Que proporción estaño plomo tiene
Tenes las siguientes opciones

Este otro ni siquiera hay que pelar los cables solo hay que ver si hay lugar

Imagen aclaratoria de como es el anterior


Este otro es artesanal es la forma que empalmo cables y que no dan problemas, es una union más fuerte que el propio cable y se aplica termocontraible( hay que ponerlo primero antes de hacer el empalme)

Además de ser muy fuerte la unión y muy firme, no se hace una bola de mal contacto eléctrico, esta es la forma correcta de hacer empalmes frontales, como se es muy reducida y termontraible lo hace muy seguro al empalme

Agrego la siguiente imagen por si la anterior dejo dudas


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 23, 2018)

me refiero a estas conexiones. durante mucho rato estuve intentando derretir el estaño para sacar el cable del resto dle cable roto para sustituirlo por el largo que quedo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 24, 2018)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> me refiero a estas conexiones. durante mucho rato estuve intentando derretir el estaño para sacar el cable del resto dle cable roto para sustituirlo por el largo que quedo


Puedes cortar el cable que va al interruptor dejando unos 6mm de largo.
Luego lo pelas y sueldas sobre este el resto del cable.
Por seguridad lo puedes encintar o le pones un trozo de espagueti termo-contraible para aislarlo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2018)

No especificaste que tipo de estaño has utilizado, puedes poner una  foto del mismo.
Hay muchas calidades de estaño dependiendo del uso, si  tiene + plomo que estaño, te costara horrores derretirlo, inclluso puedes dañar la llave por sobrecalentamiento.
La calidad del estaño utilizado no es un detalle menor, es todo lo contrario


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 24, 2018)

Y la punta de soldar debe estar limpia y estañada *brillante* , si está negra no lo suelda-desuelda ni Dios !


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 24, 2018)

yo no he utilizado estaño en este particular caso. El aparato vien de esta forma . considerando lo de 2m mi estaño tiene la punta maso menos poco griseasea. el problema aveces pasoa llevar plasticos de las cosas que reparo y se queda ahi pegado


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2018)

Nooooo, la punta tiene que estar limpia y yo no metería a Dios en estas cuestiones humanas menos un día como hoy.
la punta tiene que estar limpia de impurezas para que transfiera el calor, si no esa masa negra es un terrible aislante del calor, calienta pero no llega a la temperatura necesaria,
Usa una punta limpia y nueva mejor, esa no sirve para soldar


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 24, 2018)

sirve si limo la punta del cautin?


----------



## DownBabylon (Dic 24, 2018)

limarlas no es buena opcion, yo las  limpio con un trapo humedo mientras esta caliente la punta, no se que tan viable es pero funciona para mi


----------



## pandacba (Dic 24, 2018)

No se de que tipo es tu cautín, si pusieras una foto podría decirte si sirve o no, si se trata de una cerámica la dañaras igual si es una larga vida


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2018)

Es mejor calentarlo bien y raspar* suavemente *la punta con un cutter bien afilado , eso le retira el plástico carbonizado , ahí nomás estaño nuevo , y para desoldar es mucho mejor agregar un poco de estaño nuevo del 60%


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2018)

*Tema *de lectura


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 25, 2018)

servira calentar con dos cautines este pin de estaño ? en sustitucion del de 60w


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2018)

Marcelo Bravo dijo:


> servira calentar con dos cautines este pin de estaño ? en sustitucion del de 60w


Sip.

Ten cuidado de no recocinar/derretir el switch de encendido del secador


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 25, 2018)

esto no funciona, 30 segundos con dos cautines calentando el pinde estaño y ni se mueve. se les ocurre alguna manera de no tener que derretir ele staño , quitarlo cortarlo bipassearlo alguna idea x.x?! solo es esto lo que me impide que funcione el secador


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2018)

Aquí te había sugerido algo para *NO *retirar el pequeño resto de cable del switch.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Puedes cortar el cable que va al interruptor dejando unos 6mm de largo.
> Luego lo pelas y sueldas sobre este el resto del cable.
> Por seguridad lo puedes encintar o le pones un trozo de espagueti termo-contraible para aislarlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2018)

O que corte el cable de la soldadura problemática mas largo y lo empalme , cuidando aislarlo bien con cinta aisladora , total el empalme quedará dentro del mango.


----------



## Marcelo Bravo (Dic 25, 2018)

La cosa amarilla es un amarra para el recubrimiento del cable. por adentro esta unido como mas o menos la imagen compartieron. el secador de pelo ahora esta funcional . muichas gracias


----------



## Yldegar (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola a todos ! Tengo un secador con un diodo BY550-600 (5A) quemado, que es el que regula la velocidad del motor de una velocidad a otra. En la tienda de electrónica a la que voy no lo tenían y me han dado uno un poco más grande: P600M DC (6A) Ha durado 3 meses, también se ha quemado. Ahora mirando el datasheet de ambos veo que el BY550-600 tiene una unión de resistencia térmica de <10K/W y el P600M DC de <4K/W.

Ya que no domino mucho el tema de la Rthl alguien puede ayudarme? Supongo que no es suficiente con poner un diodo de más amperios, si no, de como mínimo la misma resistencia térmica, no? Por cierto la potencia del secador es de 150W solo el ventilador en segunda velocidad, y con las resistencias a tope 1800W.
Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2019)

Revisa que no  tenga alguna parte de las resistencias que se esten tocando entre si haciendo fulir más corriente.
Por otro lado el diodo que te vendieron es mejor, cuando menor es la resistencia térmica mejor disipan.
Que tensión de línea hay donde vives?
Lo que hace el diodo es recortar la sinusoide, con eso baja la potencia a la mitad.
El ventilador tiene buena velocidad? las resistencias no deben ponerse rojas


----------



## Yldegar (Feb 14, 2019)

Hola y gracias por responder. Las resistencias están bastante bien, las he comprobado al detalle. La tensión que tengo es de 220V. Todo funciona correctamente cuando le pongo el diodo P600M DC, las dos velocidades perfectas, no se ponen rojas las resistencias, todo correcto, solo que ha durado 2 meses y ha vuelto a petar el diodo por eso la pregunta.

También le cambié los interruptores por unos nuevos. Le he puesto otro diodo nuevo P600M DC  a ver lo que aguantará ya que es un secador profesional y está en una peluquería. Le comenté al peluquero que siempre después de una sesión larga lo dejara enfriar con la 1 velocidad y sin calor antes de pararlo unos 30 segundos.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2019)

Salvo que el diodo sea de mala calidad, siendo más grande deveria durar más, o salvo que haya picos de tensión en la línea, con 600V no debería tener problema alguno.
Si subsiste el problema, debería probar con otro diodo


----------



## Yldegar (Feb 14, 2019)

Ok, así lo haré. De momento lleva un par de días y funciona sin problemas. Si se vuelve a quemar probaré otro diodo de otra marca y/o modelo.
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## frica (Sep 16, 2019)

Buenas noches.

Mi señora tiene un secador de pelo Parlux TYPE 390 I:



Días atras el sonido del motor variaba durante un par de segundos de forma intermitente y aleatoria. El sonido no era estridente pero sí era diferente al sonido habitual del motor de todos estos años. Un día además de este sonido, empezó a salir un poquito de humo por la rejilla del ventilador (a los pocos segundos mi mujer lo apagó). Ademá al apagarlo se oía un zumbido breve que duraba un segundo.

He buscado en la web y especialmente he leido todos los mensajes de este tema y no he encontrado un problema similar.

Yo he visto algunos videos en internet de como desmontar secadores de pelo y decidí abrirlo, quitarle el ventilador y limpiar el eje de motor de pelos enroscados y pelusas (no había demasiado comparados con los videos que he visto). Lubriqué con una gota el eje del motor. El ventilador al girarlo con la mano, recorre media revolución hasta pararse. ¿eso es normal o el motor está algo atorado?

Tras montarlo lo probó a la noche, y el sonido del motor fue el normal (sin cambios intermitentes) pero al cabo de uno o dos minutos de uso de nuevo empezó a salir un poquito de humo por la rejilla del ventilador. Al acercar la naríz se apreciaba un cierto olor a quemado.

He abierto de nuevo el secador, he sacado el motor y la resistencia. No he encontrado nada quemado. Ni cables, ni conectores, la resistencia la he visto bien, el motor no he visto nada anómalo (si bien no lo desmonté sólo lo saqué de la carcara del secador). *En fin que necesito que me echéis una mano para saber de donde viene ese humo. Algo se me está escapando*. Os dejo unas fotografías:

Motor (la zona oscura en las piezas de plático blanca es polvo):






Motor (parte posterior, la que da junto a la base de la resistencia). Esta foto quizá no sea buena porque la hice antes de limpiar el polvo sobre la bobina:


Resistencias fuera de la carcasa (por los otros laterales está en un estado similar a éste):


El colector del gas y los carbones del motor:


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 17, 2019)

Hola, chequea la longitud de los carbones.
Y verifica la superficie que hace contacto con el colector, no esté picada.


----------



## frica (Sep 18, 2019)

Gracias Amigo Gudino. Aún no me podido hacer lo que me dices (ando bastante liado estos dias). 

¿y unos carbones algo más gastados de la cuenta produciría ese humo? Tengo entendido que unos carbones algo gastados quizá podría hacer que el motor no girara. ¿quizá al estar una pizca desgastados hace que haya un contacto insuficiente con el colector y eso hace que aumente la resistencia eléctrica y por tanto el calentamiento? Mis conocimientos de electrónica son limitados y necesito una explicación de un experto como usted.

Por la superficie que hace contacto el colector ¿te refieres a la pieza de goma que tiene el secador junto a la resistencia? En la fotografía que publiqué donde aparece la resistencia, en la parte inferior se ve la pieza de goma que es donde encaga la parte inferior del motor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 18, 2019)

Me refiero a verificar la superficie cóncava del carbón, la que hace contacto con el colector. Dicha superficie debe ser brillante, quizás con algunas líneas pero nada más.
Por otro lado, cuándo los carbones se han desgastado excesivamente, se pierde capacidad de presión contra el colector, generando chispas de mayor tamaño, y por ese motivo los carbones comienzan a deteriorarse aún más.
Cuándo el motor tiene problemas, por ejem algún cortocircuito entre espiras, suelen aparecer chispas tipo flama en los carbones y los mismos quedan destruidos en esa zona.
Observa también el color de cada devanado(bobina), estator y rotor. Cuándo hay un cortocircuito localizado, se puede notar un grupo de espiras con un color más oscuro que el resto, aunque ésto no siempre es posible de apreciar, porque cómo hay varias capas de espiras, el problema puede no ser visible.


----------



## frica (Sep 18, 2019)

Buenas noches Gudino:

Tu explicación ha sido muy clara. Bien he sacado los carbones y éstos tienen un longitud importante (calculo que unos 2 cm escasos). La superficie en contacto con el colector es perfectamente curva y brillante. Por lo tanto los carbones no indican ningún problema.



Me costó sacar un fotografía míninamente decente de la superficie cóncava del carbón (la cámara no lograba enfocar bien). Ahi no se aprecia pero la superficie era brillante.



Luego medí la resistencia (usando un múltímetro digital en escala de 200 ohm) entre los bornes principales del motor (donde iban conectados dos cables azules de donde le llega la corriente eléctrica). *Resistencia del motor = 145 ohm aproximadamente. *¿Es este un valor normal para este tipo de motor? (yo he medido mini motores y me daban muy pocos ohmios).

Luego he medido la resistencia entre cada lámina del colector delgas (midiendo resistencia entre dos láminas consecutivas). Os dejo una imagen donde señalo burdamente donde coloco las puntas de prueba roja y negra. Pues así, con todas las láminas del colector midiendo de dos en dos.



*Las resistencias medidas oscilaban entre los 6 ohmios a los 22 ohmios*.  Supongo que si algunas de estas espiras estuviera mal me mediría o 0 ohmios o abierto. ¿estoy en lo cierto? 

Finalmente limpié el colector delgas con un bastoncillo impreganado en alcohol isopropílico. No se si esto sirve de algo, pero el algodón se quedó negrito (supongo que de la suciedad de los carbones). Los ví bien y no creí en la necesidada de lijarlos.

Luego pasé a medir las resistencias térmicas. Éstas está conectadas a 2 cables rojos y uno azul (supongo que tendrá dos resistencias térmicas). *La medida arrojó valores de 70 ohmios midiendo entre un cable rojo y el azul (misma medida aprox. entre el otro cable rojo y el azul). Entre los cables rojos mido 150 ohmios que parece ser la suma aproximada de ambas resistencias.*



*¿Qué más puedo hacer para determinar el causante del humo? *


----------



## frica (Sep 22, 2019)

Bueno sigo investigando. He medido el diodo que regula la potencia hacia el motor. Usando multímetro digital en escala de diodos: obtengo 0,37 voltios en directa y sin lectura ("1" en display) en inversa. Por tanto el diodo parece estar bien.



El secador de pelo tiene dos conmutadores de tres posiciones. Uno con indicaciones en azul (posiciones "0", "MED" y "MAX) y el otro con las mismas indicaciones pero en rojo.

* CONMUTADOR AZUL: acciona el motor; "O": secador apagado; MED = velocidad baja; MAX = velocidad máxima

* CONMUTADOR ROJO: activa las resistencias; "O": resistencias apagadas; MED = 1 resistencia; MAX = 2 resistencias




Luego decidí medir la resistencia del circuito entero colocando unas pinza en la clavija del enchufe y cambiando la posición de los dos conmutadores. :



Os muestro las medidas en un cuadro. Las dos primeras columnas indican las posiciones de los conmutadores. La resistencia medida (con el motor conectado al circuito). La potencia en watios (usando fórmula V^2 / R) y la resistencia con el motor quitado. Finalmente indico la acción que el secador haría con la configuración de los conmutadores:



Vemos que la potencia sigue una secuencia lógica: con el motor a velocidad baja consume menos potencia que a velocidad alta. Y conforme se van activando resistencias se consume más potencia. POr tanto esto me indica que no hay cortocircuito y que todo parece estar en orden, al menos con el aparato apagado.

*EDITADO:* la ESTRATEGIA va a ser jugar con los conmutadores y con el motor quitado o puesto físicamente para ir testando de forma individual las resistencias, 1 o 2, y el motor, así como los conmutadores. En cada configuración encenderé el secador 2-3 minutos y esperaré si se expulsa humo y de donde sale. Esta estrategia debería decirme quien es el que está expulsando humo.


----------



## frica (Sep 22, 2019)

Bueno pues ya he encontrado al culpable. He puesto el conmutador azul en MED y el rojo en MED. Ya que el motor está físicamente quitado, sólo se encenderá una resistencia. Pues casi al instante (solo unos segundos despúes de dar energía al secador) empezó a salir humo del interior del secador, donde las resistencias están ubicadas. De inmediato apagé el secador. Repetí la prueba una vez más y me dijé que hay dos lugares de la resistencia, de 0,5 cm aproximadamente, que se ponen al rojo vivo en pocos segundos (2-3 segundos) y creo que el humo parte de ahí. 

Voy a sacar la resistencia y voy a ver señales de quemado y ver si encuentro el motivo por el cual sale humo. *¿alguna sugerencia o ayuda?*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 22, 2019)

frica dijo:


> *¿alguna sugerencia o ayuda?*


Cuidado!!!!!
Las resistencias necesitan la circulacion de aire para mantenerse un poco mas frías y no quemarse, a la vez que calientan el aire que circula.
No es una condicion real de operacion la que estas ejecutando SIN el motor puesto. A vos, cuando sale humo es con el motor moviendo aire, y eso es lo que tenes que probar.


----------



## frica (Sep 23, 2019)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg por la información. Ayer tras enviar mi mensaje saqué la resistencia y limpié algunas pelusas que veía. Una o dos estaban enganchadas con la resistencia y coincidían con las zonas donde se ponía al rojo vivo. Tras limpiar la resistencia de pelusas volví a encender el secador y ... violá ni rastro de humo en los 5-7 segundos en los que estuvo encendido el secador, esta vez al dejarlo un par de segundos más en ON que en la prueba anterior, comprobé como la resistencia entera se puso al rojo vivo, lo que entiendo que es lo normal.

*En definitiva*, parece que *el humo era debido a pelusas en contacto con la resistencia*. En cuanto pueda probaré a colocarle el motor para que expulse aire y comprobar su funcionamiento. Yo soy optimista y creo que el problema del humo está resuelto. Ya os cuento.


----------



## frica (Sep 28, 2019)

Buenas tardes. Ya he probado el secador con el motor colocado, pero sin colocar la carcasa:



He colocado el botón azul en "MED" y tambén en "MAX" (recordar que este botón enciende el motor en velocidad baja y alta). Y el botón rojo lo he dejado apagado. En esta configuración sólo funciona el motor y el secador echa aire frio.

Bien he encendido el secador y lo he dejado funcionando durante un par de minutos y he movido el secador para imitar el movimiento de su uso normal. El motor ha funcionado pero el sonido tras empezar correctamente luego se alteró añadiendo un tono como de trompeta de carnaval pero suave, no tan estridente. Si necesitáis grabación del sonido de lo decis. Tras los dos minutos de funcionamiento, le pegué la naríz al motor y detecté cierto olor, no sabría decir si es quemado o no. No me da esa sensación pero se parecía.

¿alguien podría echarme una mano? ¿qué le podría estar pasando al motor?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Quizas el olor que sentiste debe ser ozono de las chispas generadas en los carbones y colector.
El ruido que escuchas debe ser de algun buje que necesite lubricacion.

Primero lubrica bien, y vuelve a probar.


----------



## frica (Sep 28, 2019)

Algo lubriqué lo bujes con lubricante de silicona (¿es adecuado o debo utilizar otro lubricante?). Pero sacaré el motor de la carcasa, quitaré el ventilador y volveré a lubricar. Hay dos tormillos bajo el ventilador (no se ve en ninguna de las fotografías que os envíe). Quizá esos tornillos al quitarlos permita sacar el rotor (?).


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2019)

Hola, por la forma de los álabes de la turbina. No puede trabajar sin la carcasa, ya que la misma permite la circulación de aire hacia adelante pues es del tipo centrífuga.


----------



## frica (Sep 28, 2019)

Pues ahora que lo dices, mientras probaba el secador sin la carcasa, notaba que no salía mucho aire por la boquilla. Por lo que debes tener toda la razón. La idea de probar sin la carcasa es para ver mejor el comportamiento de las resistencias (si se encienden o no, cuando, y ver si todo está dentro de lo normal).
 La próxima vez haré la prueba con la carcasa puesta.

Muchas gracias Guidino.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Desconozco ese tipo de lubricante, pero creo (solo creo) que con lubricante para maquinas de coser/cortar el pelo va a funcionar mejor, es un aceite, o alguno especifico para  motor


----------



## frica (Oct 4, 2019)

Buenas noches. Tras lubricar el motor con aceite para máquina de coser, lo monté todo y probé el secador. Estuve como dos minutos usando el secador. Probé en modo frio (sólo motor, velocidad baja y luego alta) y posteriormente encendí las resistencias. Apagué y encendí el secador un par de veces. Todo perfecto. El motor no cambiaba el tono del ruido y tampoco sonaba al apagar el secador. Me puse bastante contento.

Al final del día se lo quisé enseñar a mi mujer y... bueno durante la prueba el motor en un par de ocasiones cambio el tono del ruido y a veces al apagar hacía un ruido agudo durante un segundo. He grabado el ruido del motor con mi móvil. Si bien el móvil no refleja fielmente el ruido del motor, sí que se aprecia claramente el ruido agudo tras apagar el secador.

Os anexo el fichero MP3 con el sonido. Lo he comprimido con 7zip para que me dejase adjuntarlo. Si tenéis problemas con abrirlo y escucharlo me lo decis.

Gracias .


----------



## analogico (Oct 4, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Bueno sigo investigando. He medido el diodo que regula la potencia hacia el motor. Usando multímetro digital en escala de diodos: obtengo 0,37 voltios en directa y sin lectura ("1" en display) en inversa. Por tanto el diodo parece estar bien.


parece  mal. parece ser 1n54xx debe dar entre 0,7 y 1.2 V

el aceite de cocer se evapora

aceite automotriz o grasa si es posible


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2019)

Hola, no puedo reproducir el audio desde el móvil, pero no hay problema.
Si escuchas un sonido agudo, parece que se trata de juego en los bujes.


----------



## frica (Oct 4, 2019)

*Analogico*, gracias por tu respuesta. He visto el datasheet de algunos diodos 1N54xx y mirando la gráfica de "Forward Voltaje" veo que la caida de voltaje suele andar en torno a 0,6-0,7 voltios (para corrientes entre 10-100 mA). ¿Por cierto los multímetros digitales qué corriente suministran en escala de diodos? Tengo entendido que es muy pequeña, de varios mA.

Para confirmar lo que comentas, desmontaré de nuevo el secador y miraré el "mark code" del diodo y así vamos sobre seguros. Para confirmar y evitar resistores en paralelo quizá debería cortar una pata del diodo y medir. Posteriormente soldarlo.

*Gudino*, puedes intentar reproducirlo desde un ordenador. Me interesa que escuches ese sonido agudo. Ten en cuenta que sólo suena un segundo al apagar el secador. Si es lo que dices, holgura en los bujes, no parece ser un problema importante (nada más que el feo sonido al apagar) y ademá supongo que tiene mala solución ¿verdad?

El secador a veces cambia el tono de su sonido, eso podría cuadrar con que el rotor, conforme se mueve el secador, cambia su posición con respecto al buje. ¿qué pensais?

Entiendo que este problema, de ser holgura del rotor con los bujes, no tiene más consecuencia que el sonido alterado del motor. Aunque supongo que aumentará el roce y el calor.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2019)

Tal cuál, al cbiar. de posición el secador o al apagar el equipo, el sonido aparece, entonces confirma inminentemente un problema de bujes.
Con el tiempo, el problema aumentará, a tal punto que el rotor, rozará la armadura del estator. Y el motor puede bloquearse.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

frica dijo:


> Tras lubricar el motor con aceite para máquina de coser,


 
Ese aceite no sirve , es para rodamientos de baja velocidad y se evapora rápido , mejor el aceite automotor !


----------



## frica (Oct 5, 2019)

Gracias DOSMETROS por responder. ¿El aceite para coche? Creo que debo tener algo de sobre de la última garrafa que usé


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2019)

Si si , ese es el mejor para éstos motores y para ventiladores.


----------

